#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Whats the best milk for 1 year old?

## xxbanbanxx

mo 1 yr. na ako baby puhon, unsa nindot nga milk iyang imnon? daghan gaingon nice daw ang lactum...is this true?
please post your opinions...thanks

----------


## chinitaphile

You can never go wrong with the ff:

Mead Johnson's Enfagrow A+
180 g P110.28
400 g (P237.43)
950 g (P487.55)
1.8 kg (P863.96)

Wyeth's Progress Gold
1.6 kg (P870.45)
400 g (P255.55)
900 g (P521.6)

Zuellig's Gain Plus Advance
200 g (P141.01)
400 g P307.18
900 g (P662.64)
1800 g (P1144.15)

Nestle's NAN3
Imported so I can't find prices sa MIMS.

The prices above would probably cheaper because I think MIMS post the highest possible price.

----------


## balot1984

akong anak nagwyeth ( s26 gold) , promil ug progress gold mao man gud gi introduce sa hospital. pag 1 yr niya gi suwayan namug nido kay at least its way cheaper but wala man ka uyon so naglactum mi for few months unya ang ending kay sustagen. i think nindot angwyeth but naa man sad uban maayo. depende puds imung baby unsay mauyonan niya.

----------


## thamora

whole milk until 2 years old

----------


## BONG2Y

> mo 1 yr. na ako baby puhon, unsa nindot nga milk iyang imnon? daghan gaingon nice daw ang lactum...is this true?
> please post your opinions...thanks


no one beats the originaL...milK from Mommy =)

i don't recomment lactum for your child 'coz it has a lot of sugar...it's better u go for NIDO 1+ not the fortified one 'coz ur child won't like it for sure... =)

----------


## jntio

b4 nan3 nya karn nido 1+ na gamit sko baby

----------


## pOt`pOt

breast milk is still best for babys up to 2years :Cheesy:

----------


## harlie M

> You can never go wrong with the ff:
> 
> Mead Johnson's Enfagrow A+
> 180 g P110.28
> 400 g (P237.43)
> 950 g (P487.55)
> 1.8 kg (P863.96)
> 
> Wyeth's Progress Gold
> ...


I go with the Wyeth's Progress Gold.....have been using it on my kids... :Cheesy:

----------


## xyberblue

If gusto ko na bus-ok na tambok imo baby, try PEDIASURE.
Although mahal siya kay ang isa ka lata tag 1.5k, pero di jd ka magmahay kay pure jd na gatas ang Pediasure.
Ako lang naobserbaran sa PEDIASUREkay ang sobra na gatas na di mahurot sa baby if paugmaan nimo kay motibogol, unlike sa ordinary na gatas na liquid ghapon.
Pero gimahalan lang ko sa Pediasure man gd mao nag GAIN nalang ko.

----------


## blueangel_88

> If gusto ko na bus-ok na tambok imo baby, try PEDIASURE.
> Although mahal siya kay ang isa ka lata tag 1.5k, pero di jd ka magmahay kay pure jd na gatas ang Pediasure.
> Ako lang naobserbaran sa PEDIASUREkay ang sobra na gatas na di mahurot sa baby if paugmaan nimo kay motibogol, unlike sa ordinary na gatas na liquid ghapon.
> Pero gimahalan lang ko sa Pediasure man gd mao nag GAIN nalang ko.


my son is using Gain Plus pag 1 yr niya ... akong nabantayan man gud pagtry niya use PEDIASURE nga mawala iya gana sa kaon then mahimong dependent ra kaayo cya sa PEDIASURE.. then feeling naku ang PEDIASURE is recommended sa mga babies nga dili hingaon or mukaon ug rice, pure didi lang jud.. maong gibalik jud naku cya Gain Plus.. after ana, nibalik jud iya gana sa kaon like rice, fruits.. so til now, Gain Plus jud ..dili tambok akng baby but pwerteng bug ata ug bus-ok.

----------


## gadgets96

breast feed is the best for baby.......................

----------


## gadgets96

or you can ask the doctors which is best for your baby

----------


## Tirong-say

Sa baby pa ko sa una Infamil ra ug S26, okay ra man pud kuno ko.

----------


## xxbanbanxx

thanks kaayo sa ning share sa ilang mga experience.. basin naapa ganahan mo post nganha... dle ra ako ang matabangan ug pili ani kung naa pud uban nganha nga nag bantay pud ani nga thread..

----------


## tessF

Infagrow a+ na stage mi now...tsk tsk mahal na kaau dako kaaug increase lactum nako a year after

----------


## gumdrop

> my son is using Gain Plus pag 1 yr niya ... akong nabantayan man gud pagtry niya use PEDIASURE nga mawala iya gana sa kaon then mahimong dependent ra kaayo cya sa PEDIASURE.. then feeling naku ang PEDIASURE is recommended sa mga babies nga dili hingaon or mukaon ug rice, pure didi lang jud.. maong gibalik jud naku cya Gain Plus.. after ana, nibalik jud iya gana sa kaon like rice, fruits.. so til now, Gain Plus jud ..dili tambok akng baby but pwerteng bug ata ug bus-ok.



ana ako pedia ang pediasure is not formula milk, but food supplement in milk form... mao ang mga pedias only prescribe it sa mga gagmitoy na kids...

----------


## ronz_rodz

it doesn't matter unsay pinaka best milk ang pwede imnon sa bata as long as nakauyon siya sa milk kanang dili siya magkalibanga.. so far sa among gamit.. pwede ra lactum and nido+ kay barato then daghan pa jud nutrients

----------


## xxbanbanxx

Guys thank you sa inyong mga opinion...karon ang gi inom sako baby kay Nido jr. nakauyon jud cya...
just keep on giving ur opinion lang kay dako sd ni ug help sa ubang mommies..

thanks!

----------


## prettybabyandi

anyone na nag-lactum? kay plan sad nko maglactum gud......para panatag na ina ko. hahaha :grin:

----------


## glasswingedfaerie

My mom's a doctor. She suggests Enfagrow, Gain, or Promil.  :Smiley:

----------


## ashmae_01

> my son is using Gain Plus pag 1 yr niya ... akong nabantayan man gud pagtry niya use PEDIASURE nga mawala iya gana sa kaon then mahimong dependent ra kaayo cya sa PEDIASURE.. then feeling naku ang PEDIASURE is recommended sa mga babies nga dili hingaon or mukaon ug rice, pure didi lang jud.. maong gibalik jud naku cya Gain Plus.. after ana, nibalik jud iya gana sa kaon like rice, fruits.. so til now, Gain Plus jud ..dili tambok akng baby but pwerteng bug ata ug bus-ok.


yup pediasure s 4 kids na dli mokaon ug solid foods.
my baby's using gain since 6mos. nia s26 mn cya b4....bug-at kaau akong bb girl nd gana kaau mokaon
nd kbntay jud mi even our neighbors na smart jud cya nd hyperactive

we tried lactum b4 dli mn cya kauyon kng pure lactum lng so among gi mix ky dali ra mhurot ang 1.8 nia na gain gud dn mahal baya kaau so gi mix namu sa lactum nd krn okhan rman cya 6ka scoops na gain nd 1 scoop sa lactum ya imnon ky f dghanon ang alctum mgbsa iyang tae pud murag bas 

mao pud na recomend sa iya pedia gain dw pra brain development nd pa bug-at sa bata :Thumbs Up:

----------


## pewee

at 17 months pediasure ang recommended sa pedia sa akong baby kay di man gyud sya hingaon ug rice or bisan unsa.di man gani mo dede sa bottle.ikutsara lang.haaay mahalon gyud ang gusto.hehehe.

----------


## jntio

ang moprtante gyd kng asa mka uyon imo anak

----------


## pinkavaya

pag one year niya kay enfagrow.. suited for his age man...

----------


## pinkyhannah

gain plus or infagrow na lactose free

----------


## stjohn

depende man guro na kng aha hiyang ang baby nga dili sya ma constipated or basa rapod kaau ang poop. our baby drinks Enfagrow A

----------


## jamzy

my one year old drinks promil..... bug-at ug bus-ok au nga bb bisan dli hingaon ug rice  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## miramax

During their 1st-5th months, pure breast milk jud for my kids. Nothing beats breast milk.

6-months to toddler kay Promil ang while the other one used Enfapro kay mao man hiyang sa iyaha.

7 years onwards kay Pediasure nah , that's what they like man medyo mahal2 jud noon.

I guess, depende lang jud nah sa tummy or digestive system sa bata if mouyon bha, kay usahay suwayan nato ug lain nga brand na medyo bubarato maglain man ang tyan.

Ako ikatambag, follow your Pedia's advice.

----------


## anm

pediasure, frisogrow, promil, bonakid

----------


## ashmae_01

my baby was using gain b4 dn we shift 2 pediasure (d best jud) bahala mahal cya bt worth man pud
kay sa among nbantayan among bb nidako jud cya as in, dn hyper active kaau, nd most of ol wala na kau cya ghubak bsan gkoug namu laroy2 sa manila pag uli dri wla jud cya hubaka unlike b4 gkan mi boracay pag uli hubak jud daun....best njud ang pediasure 4 me...

----------


## jhaness

Nice pd ang Nido1+ naka uyon ra sad ako baby... then affordable ra pd.. mas nahan ma cya sa nido1+  kaysa promil.. but depende ra jud na asa ma uyon imo baby..

----------


## mmh

progress gold for us

----------


## mharz79

> anyone na nag-lactum? kay plan sad nko maglactum gud......para panatag na ina ko. hahaha



akong 2nd bby kay ga lactum na xa karon, hiyang man pud xa bus-ok ug bug-at.... try lang anang sa trial pack sis if maka uyon ba imo bby kay sa akong nephew di xa hiyang sa lactum basa ang hugaw sa bata...

----------


## greengreen

kinsa naka try anchor1-3? nagplan man ko mo shift...

----------


## kizzy_met21

lactum, grabe naka boost sa appetite sa akong baby... but breastmilk is still best for baby up to 2 years hehehe... :Smiley:

----------


## PraiseMe

actually pede naman na cya mga nido+,bear brand,ang importante is dunay supplement ang lawas sa bata after na malutas,and mas maka save paka...

----------


## tessF

Enfagrow perfect for that age  :Smiley:

----------


## fial

Lactum, but the best milk is mothers milk

----------


## triphopsterman

Nagtry din ako ng iba't ibang gatas kay di hiyang sa akong baby. Yung iba ayaw niya ng lasa tapos minsan nacoconstipate pa siya. Minsan kasi depende sa bata kung hiyang yung gatas o hindi. Hiyang sa anak ko yung Lactum. Gusto niya yung lasa. May mga nagsasabi na masyadong matamis pero tinikman ko naman and I don't think so. Tyaka chineck ko naman yung label eh and tama lang naman yung amount of sugar nila. Plus I think kailangan din ng mga bata yung konting sugar kasi growing pa naman sila and they need the energy boost  :Smiley:

----------


## dangelndisguise

> breast milk is still best for babys up to 2years


pot-pot.................. i miss you  :Tongue: 

mao, breast milk is still best for babies nyahahahahaha

breastmilk pa ba gihapon ka hangtud karon pot? ahhaa

----------


## goodmorning

Para sa akon, Lactum gid ang ga-work sa mga anak ko  :Smiley:  Sa ibang gatas gina-refuse niya. Buti na lang nirecommend siya sa akon ng miga ko. Hirap pa naman painumin ng gatas ang mga bata.

----------


## seanryzel

BREASTmilk is still da best...next on the list would be pediasure for me, then enfagrow and s-26, i've tried all these..depende sad sa baby unsa ma uyonan...

----------


## clara1026

Breast milk is best for baby....if ur baby is 1yr then dli nka mag breakfeed, u need a milk na sustansya gjud high nutrition..like pediasure , then enfagrow and s-26, gain plus i've tried all these..depende sad sa baby unsa ma uyonan.....

----------


## princess_21

NAN3 nice kaau.........

----------


## keshapuppy

gain plus jud....

----------


## nijazared

Higher price does not necessarily mean the best-depende lang jud kung asa maka angay imo baby...

----------


## ajkj

Try Promil or Isomil.

----------


## mYta82

my son first started with nido then lactum..but mas maau if you ask ur pedia jud para assured ka=p

----------


## DeepwateR

enfagrow or pediasure.

----------


## renluna

mao sad na akong concern ron. hes been using s26 and promil gold, hes gonna turn 1 a few days from now. naa may promil kid noh for 1 yr? if wa unsa may wyeth milk for 1 yr next to promil gold? wanna stick to wyeth pero nakahear sad kog good reviews bout pediasure... hmmp

----------


## wire

*Breastfeed* oi ang pinaka-`d-best!!!

----------


## kit_cebu

susmaryosep ning advertisements................maka-palit tag ahat ug mahal............

----------


## kir_ovs

gain plus... gain jud tanan nutrients. nya bugat kau ang amoa baby bisan dili kau siya tambok. pwera buyag... but i.shift na nko siya og lactum kay he is already 2 years old last month. mahal kau ang gain and according to his pedia nga milk is only a supplement if dili nahan mo eat ang baby pro kung gana ra siya mo kaun then pwede ra dili na kau siya mag milk.

----------


## quantumnasher

breast feed is still best for babies and adults too :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

on serious note breast feed jud(assuming healthy and life style sa mother)

----------


## gerrynelmida

go for wyeth , ive been using that for my eldest since birth until now, he is already 5 yrs old.. i have keep all the receipts.totals now close to a 150,000. but very good man pod result, kita sa ya lawas. from s-26 gold,promil  gold,progress gold,progress gold pres school, and now i uses the new one aquiva.

----------


## s3xyp1nk

pwede na cguro ni SWAK,,hehehe

bitaw enfagrow A+ akong hatag sa akong baby for 1 yr

----------


## migz_d_elf

sa akoang baby S-26 and Breastfed...mix rah..

----------


## ako_ni...

s26....or promil....

----------


## hobie

sa ako baby kay Nan amo gamit.

----------


## goodmorning

nung 1 yung bata ko, Lactum 1+ ang iniinom niya  :Smiley:  Dun siya hiyang eh. Sa ibang gatas, wa-ay siya ka-inom tapos wa-ay pa siya gustong magkaon. Kaya hambal ng doctor niya na magpalit gale kami ng gatas. Damo namon na-try at Lactum ang nagustuhan ng anak ko. Namit daw ang lasa tyaka may arang choices na vanilla kag chocolate na flavors  :Smiley:

----------


## hotcar

breast milk is still best for babies up to 2years

----------


## jessejiann

depende sa budget ...

----------


## triphopsterman

> jessejiann*Re: Whats the best milk for 1 year old?*
> depende sa budget ...


Oo budget pero damo pa factors syempre like if your child likes the milk tyaka ang nutritional value ng milk. Pwede naman tipid ka pero not good for your kids diba? Swerte ka kung makahanap ka ng milk na gusto ng kids mo, maganda ang nutritional value at sulit sa budget  :Smiley:  Para sa asawa ko daw nahanap niya lahat yan sa Lactum. haha. Buti na rin kasi ang mahal na ng gatas ngayon tapos di pa siya minsan gusto ng anak ko. Basta aprub ni misis, ng mga bata at ni doc, ok ako  :Wink:

----------


## st.anger

Progress Gold..!

----------


## maui1976

my baby at 1year 8month, 

breastmilk and formula(either gain, progress gold, promil but now, promil)

----------


## adia

Pediasure....

----------


## phoenix_@@

I recommend Gain Plus Advance...

----------


## SioDenz

akong kauban diri nag recommend ani:


Goats Milk. nindot daw kay di sapoton ang bata. Di mag cge purwesyo.  :Smiley:

----------


## yani0211

my baby tried lactum pero wla sya kaayon, so our pedia recommended NAN HW.. naa man pod sya skin asthma gud mao dli sya pwede og cows milk.. kaluoy sa ginoo nakaayon ra sya, kusog buyag moinom sa milk. bisan mahal pero ok ra basta kaayon lng ako baby..

----------


## yhelz_18

best milk sa bb is Breast milk sa mommy! dats all! hangtod na xa 2 years.

----------


## yhelz_18

bonakid!mao na ang ginagamit sa akong anak! ok rapod! nakauyon rapod xa!barato rapod

----------


## jyohann_suzanne

Gain plus advance...

----------


## MalditohoN

breast milk...

----------


## missygirl

tagpila naman ang gain run?

----------


## Kuiaw

nalipat ko, akong pagbasa kai "whats the best MILK TEA for 1 year old?" waaaaaaaaaaaaaah! natingala man sad ta na magmilktea2 nsad ning mga bibi! ahahahahaha! ok, mao ra tuh sia. ktnxbye.

----------


## Kakardz

Breast milk

----------


## cringz30

my son's milk s-26, promil, bonamil, progress, bonakid, and lastly lactum... naka uyon man pud siya sa lactum usahay lagi kay dili mu eat ipang luwa lang wala siya gana....

----------


## Shiena

progress gold kay ok lng,, , Ts mag depende man gud na sa bby... ang uban mka uyun ang uban dli...

----------


## havaianatic01

fresh milk  :Smiley:  pag one year old sakoa baby pedia recommended nga magfresh milk na.

----------


## nathalie

> tagpila naman ang gain run?


ang gain advance for 1 yr k barato nlng ksa sa katong for 6mons- 12mons..ang 800grams k tag 7h plus nlng then ang 1.8k k 1490 nlng

----------


## missyangrabaya

lactum makadaot sa teeth ana ako pedia.. nestogen ok ra sad and cheap pa:0

----------


## kit_cebu

> lactum makadaot sa teeth ana ako pedia.. nestogen ok ra sad and cheap pa:0


mao ba mam? akong bata kay promil, hurot man gihapon ngipon...

----------


## Jnk Biz

breastmilk is BEST for babies up to 2 years of age.  :Smiley: .

----------


## Biscuitoy

NAN. nindot ang lawas sa baby, dili tubigon. hehe

----------


## liza_ann_flordeliz

Pediasure and nido jr Kung 1 yr pa

And nido 3+ when he gets older na

----------


## havaianatic01

fresh milk  :Smiley:

----------


## kiboy

amo silingan TS bear brand ra jud grabe ka healthy....hehhehe

----------


## didi_tsai

My son is using PEDIASURE and NAN PRO 3 karon... so far, so good.. ni gain jud taman ug weight ako anak. ni bus-ok pajud..  eversince skinny jud ako anak.. wa jud xa niagi anang tambok na bb btaw... pero kusog xa mo totoy ha..  tried s26, s26 gold, naka enfalac pako, daun nag gain advance... super hinay jud weight ni bb... mao to pag tongtong jud daun niya 1... gi ilisan daun sa iya pedia ug pediasure... ug nan pro 3.. alternate lang... karon, contented na kau ko..  :Wink:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Switched from Promil to Nido Jr just recently. after he turned two. naganahan ra man ang baby ko... in fact, nanambok gani sya.  :Cheesy:  hehehe. 

by the way, i read an article na diri ra man sa pinas ang mag cge painum ug expensive milk. k after 1 year old, we should concentrate more on feeding them healthy food instead of buying them expensive milk. ingon sila, buying expensive milk is a lazy mom's way of keeping the child healthy.

----------


## mybabyfudgee

0 - 12 months nan hw
1 year na xa now naka pediasure

----------


## hanzheyteta

> Switched from Promil to Nido Jr just recently. after he turned two. naganahan ra man ang baby ko... in fact, nanambok gani sya.  hehehe. 
> 
> by the way, i read an article na diri ra man sa pinas ang mag cge painum ug expensive milk. k after 1 year old, we should concentrate more on feeding them healthy food instead of buying them expensive milk. ingon sila, buying expensive milk is a lazy mom's way of keeping the child healthy.



yes, i agree on this. we should concentrate more on feeding them solid food. teach them how to eat on their own... akong kids kay ni shift na to nido jr.

----------


## ayeeel

im planning progress gold kay mag 1 na za next week  :Smiley:   ..kay Wyeth product man siya from s26, to promil nya progress gold na dayun .

----------


## ZD14

pediasure.....

----------


## Rayvin

promil KID  :Smiley:

----------


## wise_zech

breast feed and pediasure ako wife puli2x...

----------


## chalam

> You can never go wrong with the ff:
> 
> Mead Johnson's Enfagrow A+
> 180 g P110.28
> 400 g (P237.43)
> 950 g (P487.55)
> 1.8 kg (P863.96)
> 
> Wyeth's Progress Gold
> ...


wow, how i wish kaabot ko ani na price..
karon ang enfagrow a+ 1.8kg tag 1550 na  :Sad: 
nahan ta ko mubalhin mas cheaper na milk like bonna i heard less expensive sya..
but magduhaduha ko kay mao mangud giresita sa pedia.

----------


## chalam

> fresh milk


ni try ko ana sa ako bb pag 1 year niya.. dili hasol kay kung manglakaw mo sa mall di na kailangan magdala bottle. palit nalang lahos sa grocery..

but wala kauyon ako bb kay iya milk before 1 year kay tamis man.. i guess ang bb na ganahan ug freshmilk kana lang gikan breastmilk.

----------


## havaianatic01

> ni try ko ana sa ako bb pag 1 year niya.. dili hasol kay kung manglakaw mo sa mall di na kailangan magdala bottle. palit nalang lahos sa grocery..
> 
> but wala kauyon ako bb kay iya milk before 1 year kay tamis man.. i guess ang bb na ganahan ug freshmilk kana lang gikan breastmilk.


korek sis di jud hasol and mas healthy daw sa baby ky walay sugar. undang na dayon xa gamit babyron kana nalang with straw na bottle akoa ginadala ato na time. ayaw ng regular millk ang ihatag sis, kana lang reduced fat or low fat ky dili sya tam is. e try daw basin mogana siya anah. dili man breastfeed akoa bata sis, taman 3 months ra ko ngbuhat anah ky nahubsan ko. pila na edad sa imuha baby ron?

----------


## crush_23

breastmilk is the best .. pero mixed ako baby krn nan1 hw.

mas nahan man sya akong milk kaysa formula.

----------


## chalam

> korek sis di jud hasol and mas healthy daw sa baby ky walay sugar. undang na dayon xa gamit babyron kana nalang with straw na bottle akoa ginadala ato na time. ayaw ng regular millk ang ihatag sis, kana lang reduced fat or low fat ky dili sya tam is. e try daw basin mogana siya anah. dili man breastfeed akoa bata sis, taman 3 months ra ko ngbuhat anah ky nahubsan ko. pila na edad sa imuha baby ron?


good for you sis. kung ingana palang ako bb, hayahay na unta hehehe.
1 year 3 mos na sya ron sis. wala kauyon ako baby kay wala lagi lasa ang freshmilk kay no sugar. mao na ang prob kay ang milk sa ako baby tam-ison man, naanad na sya tamis. enfa iya milk since 3mos sya..
how about imo bb sis, unsa iya milk before 1 year?

----------


## havaianatic01

> good for you sis. kung ingana palang ako bb, hayahay na unta hehehe.
> 1 year 3 mos na sya ron sis. wala kauyon ako baby kay wala lagi lasa ang freshmilk kay no sugar. mao na ang prob kay ang milk sa ako baby tam-ison man, naanad na sya tamis. enfa iya milk since 3mos sya..
> how about imo bb sis, unsa iya milk before 1 year?


Mao sab lagi sa ky lain- lain man lagi nig kalibutan ang mga bata. Nag Nan akoa baby sa una. Actually, before siya nag 1 year ky akoa gihinay-hinay og sagulan iyaha powdered milk og fresh milk. Like anang 150ml bale iyaha imnon noh. Mga 130ml powdered taz ang 20ml fresh milk. Unya ky wa man sya nireklamo, every week tas-an nko ang fresh. Hangtod na nahimo na jud og 100%

----------


## chalam

> Mao sab lagi sa ky lain- lain man lagi nig kalibutan ang mga bata. Nag Nan akoa baby sa una. Actually, before siya nag 1 year ky akoa gihinay-hinay og sagulan iyaha powdered milk og fresh milk. Like anang 150ml bale iyaha imnon noh. Mga 130ml powdered taz ang 20ml fresh milk. Unya ky wa man sya nireklamo, every week tas-an nko ang fresh. Hangtod na nahimo na jud og 100%


noh, pwede diay? heheheh... how about sa savings.. nakwenta nimo asa maka save.. medyo mahal sad baya ang freshmilk..
then like sa ako bb, makahurot sya 280ml x 6..

try daw na nako na trick..wala ko kahunahuna ana dah hehehe

----------


## geo25



----------


## havaianatic01

> noh, pwede diay? heheheh... how about sa savings.. nakwenta nimo asa maka save.. medyo mahal sad baya ang freshmilk..
> then like sa ako bb, makahurot sya 280ml x 6..
> try daw na nako na trick..wala ko kahunahuna ana dah hehehe


Oo sis e try basin mogana sab.  :Cheesy:   mahal gamay ang fresh milk pero sige nalang para man sab na sa baby sis. Piyongan nalang ang gasto, inhale og exhale na pinabuga nalang ta ani.ahaha. Kusog sab ni moinom akoa bata,himoon og tubig ang gatas. Btw, 3 years old na sya karon.

----------


## junnix

hello need advice regarding sa ako baby permi cya constipated. Bisag unsa na milk amo hatag niya mao lang japon. Unsay ika advise ninyo?

----------


## havaianatic01

> hello need advice regarding sa ako baby permi cya constipated. Bisag unsa na milk amo hatag niya mao lang japon. Unsay ika advise ninyo?


hi sis! pila edad sa imuha anak? twala nimo napasobrahan timpla gatas? paimnon sab nimo xa og tubig like kanang pila ka glasses? pakan a  og mga foods rich in fiber og painom fruit juice.

----------


## junnix

> hi sis! pila edad sa imuha anak? twala nimo napasobrahan timpla gatas? paimnon sab nimo xa og tubig like kanang pila ka glasses? pakan a  og mga foods rich in fiber og painom fruit juice.


My son is 2 yrs old mag 3 karon May. amo na gi lessen ang iya concentration sa milk. sa water kusog man pud cya mo inom og water. ang fruits lang jud dili kaau cya ganahan palitan namo og prune juice dili japon.

----------


## havaianatic01

Ay mao? Nagpaconsult na mo sa pedia nya? Mao ra man gud na akoa gibuhat akoa anak sukad atong duha ka adlaw na wa xa kaibak. Nakatabang man sa iyaha kaon yoghurt kada adlaw, kaon prutas taz inom tubig. Kusog xa moinom gatas pero wala man problema.

----------


## johnjob

My son 18 months old.Bear brand user.

----------

